# Porter Cable - Porter Cable 18V Cordless Kit



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

I have always have owned Dewalt cordless tools until now.

The drill feels a lot like a DeWalt tool. The motor section is heavy and substantial. The handle is thinner than I expected. It has a motor brake and a 1/2" metal chuck, two professional features unusual for this class. The design is closer to compact than full-size. Balance is excellent, though overhead and precision work would benefit from a lighter unit. The torque clutch has 32 settings and isn't excessively difficult to adjust. The drill has a two-mode switch, a variable speed trigger, and generally sounds refined. Both modes are powerful and were capable of driving a 3" boring bit. 
The flashlight is a flashlight but effective. It weighs almost nothing without the battery, so it doesn't tip over when one is mounted. It has a rubberized push-button on/off switch. The lamp creates a moderately narrow spotlight beam and does not articulate. The bulb is incandescent, so even if the unit could stand being dropped, the bulb would probably break. A wider LED beam would be more useful and would have better battery life and impact resistance.
The circular saw rocks. It uses a 6.5" blade and is therefore a much larger unit. Build quality is very good. The height and angle adjustments work smoothly with no slop, and the motor has an automatic brake when the throttle isn't activated. The included blade rotates with almost no horizontal movement and leaves a smooth, unsplintered edge with 1" pine. The saw's RPM is lower than a corded model and it doesn't have the power to push through a bind, and so requires more care in how the wood is arranged. Pacing is slower. Even with two batteries, I'd lean toward a corded model for anything more strenuous than small projects, though this saw is definitely capable of cutting 2x4s. An aftermarket blade will improve battery life and cutting capacity. The riciprocating saw is quality on par with the other units. Not too large, not too heavy. The battery is plenty powerful for this saw and lasts for about an hour. Like the drill, the trigger is variable-speed, though there isn't a motor brake. The blade mounting system is standardized and fits almost all aftermarket blades. The batterys are lighter than the old 19.2V packs. Charges take 40 minutes. 

The set is great and you can not beat the price......I do want to try the lithium batterys. 

View attachment 51tq0wvDAoL__SL250_.jpg


View attachment Garage inter (32).jpg


View attachment Garage inter (33).jpg


----------



## Hummer (Oct 17, 2012)

An update. I beat the crap out of these tools. ALL of them are still working great.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2012)

I also have them and beat them and they are holding up great


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2013)

Just another update. My set from three years ago is still holding up strong, batteries and all and I use them at work all the time, I mix mortar with the drill and a whip and cut cement board with the skilsaw. I say you are not gonna get a better set for a hundred bucks.


----------

